# Bilder in HTML einfügen



## Maik (19. März 2001)

Hallo @ all

Ich will für meine Seite Bilder von Photoshop nehmen, z.B
die "Werkzeugleiste". Wie kann ich die Kopieren und dann in ein Textfeld einfügen? Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Gibt mir bitte antwort.

Cu Maik
scorpion@cheatandmore.de
---------------------------
http://www.maikdeutsch.cjb.net


----------



## Bart Simpson (21. März 2001)

Ein gutes Screenshot-Tool, mit dem du auch Ausschnitte machen kannst.
Am MAC is da *Snapz Pro* das Beste.

Da machst du uns wohl jetzt jede Menge Tutorials ****?

CU, Bart


----------



## oezer (21. März 2001)

also... das beste Programm das ich kenne ist... tataaaa... die 'DRUCK' Taste auf dem Keyboard  jaaaa.. das ist die links... die mittlere nennt sich 'Rollen' und ganz rechts lautet 'Pause'. mmhhhhmmmm....

So Bild aussuchen die Taste 'Druck' drücken dann Photoshop rein, New --> Image --> STRG+V das wars dann...

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Bart Simpson (22. März 2001)

dann musste das aber noch auf den gewünschten Ausschnitt, also das Menü oder Fenster oder so, beschneiden, bei Snapz Pro aber nich, da machst du das Foto schon entsprechend.

Bart


----------



## Maik (22. März 2001)

*Kein MAC Programm*

Ich habe kein Mac! Ich brauch ein normales Tool!
Kennt ihr da welche?

PS: Das mit der Drucktaste ist nicht so gut.
Das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Deshalb ist mir ein Tool lieber.

Cu Maik
scorpion@cheatandmore.de

-----------
http://www.maikdeutsch.cjb.net


----------



## Maik (22. März 2001)

*Wo kann ich das Downloaden?*

Hallo,

Wo kann ich dieses Gimp Downloaden? Oder ist das ein großes Programm, dass ich mir kaufen muss?

Scorpion


----------



## t0mcat (22. März 2001)

Hi Maik!

Gimp steht unter der GPL (GNU General Public License) und ist somit samt Quelltext frei verfügbar. Mehr Infos findet man unter http://www.gimp.org. Dort kann man auch den Quelltext herunterladen. Die Version für Windows gibt es unter http://www.gimp.org/~tml/gimp/win32.

Was mit Gimp alles möglich ist und wie es gemacht wird, kann man unter http://www.gimpforce.org sehen.

So, jetzt wird es aber endgültig OT. 

CU, t0mcat


----------



## Maik (23. März 2001)

*"Druck" Taste*

Ich hab das mit der Drucktaste hinbekommen!
Ich werde das jetzt immer mit der Taste machen.
Das ist sher einfach. Und Gimp war sowieso auf Englisch!

Cu Scorpion - Maik


----------



## Quentin (23. März 2001)

*ergänzung*



> _Ursprünglich verfasst von O3|Zer _
> *... die 'DRUCK' Taste auf dem Keyboard  jaaaa.. [...]So Bild aussuchen die Taste 'Druck' drücken dann Photoshop rein, New --> Image --> STRG+V das wars dann...
> *



ergänzung meinerseits:

das gute daran ist das photoshop die dateigröße schon erkennt und vorgibt. 

noch ein tipp für die druck taste: [alt]+[druck] und es wird nur ein abbild des aktuellen fensters gemacht/in die zwischenablage gelegt 

es kann ja sooo einfach sein *g* 

cheers


----------



## Maik (23. März 2001)

*Super!*

Das ist doch viel einfacher als sich mit so einem ******
Programm rumzuschlagen! Sorry für den Ausdruck!

Ich brauch die Bilder für meine Homepage, weil ich da
Tutorials zu Photoshop mache.

Cu Scorpion - Maik! :|


----------

